# Roto-Rooter Saves The Day



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't believe how many dog stories are being aired about dogs falling down holes...:ranger:

http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/strange/stuck-dog-saved


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I couldn't get your link to work, but found it online with that title. What a wonderful story ad people working together! Awesome.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

UGH..here is ANOTHER rescue story!!! I have to STOP reading the news..

http://www.ktvb.com/home/Golden-retrievers-fall-into-icy-local-pond-79086327.html


----------

